# Largest snowboard I can buy



## basil

I am finally retiring my 25 year old Burton Safari. It was great on powder. 170 cm x 30cm was huge and gave me great float on powder. 

I want to replace it with a larger board. What's the largest board I can buy? Does the side cut matter on powder? 

I got a Burton Fish 164, but it's not bid enough. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lin3Dawg

Check into Venture Snowboards. I know they make a 171 w/ a 27cm waist.


----------



## bobbuilds

lib tech makes a 170 180 and 190cm skunk ape

dope as fuck, but you can not split them

Skunk Apes « Lib Tech Snowboards


----------



## bobbuilds

side cut does not matter on powder, though the more sidecut the quicker the turn/ hookier the edge. the smaller the better. but not reverse.

ALSO. Hangfire skis in loveland WILL make custom split boards ONLy. not a full stick so no resort riding ANY SIZE YOU WANT!!!! 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


the best option. no doubt for back country.

you can hand flex the skis at confluence kayaks. BOMBER>>>

just a plug, no affiliation.


----------



## Jahve

You are looking for a skunk ape.. 

Look into 09-10 model that has tail to tip rocker and you will be very happy. The 10-11 model has the camber/rocker combo if you ride resorts more..

The real big sizes 180cm - dont sell so you can pry find one online.


----------



## BullSCit

If you want something big, I mean something that all lifties will stop and ask what is that and how long it is, go with the Rad-Air Tanker 2000mm (that's 200cm for you metrically challenged types). Not sure how easy they are to get now, but I got one brand new off of ebay for $275 shipped five years ago. I have only had the privilege to use it once or twice a season, but there is something about getting up to what feels like 50 MPH with no turns needed down a virgin High Anxiety but feeling in complete control.


----------



## tomrefried

The 200 Tanker (with Catek Freeride pros) is one of my favorite boards so it gets lots of use, mostly making long slow turns at high speeds leaving long trenches behind me. Once you get past the fact that it's 200cm. long it rides like any other board but it's happiest on an empty run where you can enjoy it's speed. It's not a very stiff board so you can ride it all day without wearing yourself out and it does a great job of making making bumps seem to disappear. I also have a 187 Wide Tanker Heli-Cat that I really like but it doesn't get used as much. For more info on Tankers check the Bomberonline forums, it's mostly hardbooters but everyone there has an appreciation for Tankers.
Sidecut makes a big difference in how a board rides, most powder boards have a longer sidecut to allow slower surfier turns, Park boards have a tighter radius.
Swallowtails are another great option in powder, I think I ride them as much as conventional boards.


----------



## BoscoBoater

*Burton Supermodel 181*










You might like the Supermodel. I love mine the float is amazing and it handles just like a short board. I love doing long deep carves at very high speeds with it. Better then butter on bacon. I got lucky at a charity swap meet in Richmond Vt. where Burton was dumping a bunch of gear. I got 2 for $90 each. I'm saving one till the first wears out.


----------



## BoscoBoater

Here's one...

Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - For Sale: 181 Burton Supermodel $175


----------



## BullSCit

I agree with Bosco, as I have 4 Supermodel 181s. It is the best riding all around board that there is for a bigger boarder. But if you want something that truly floats, go with the Tanker 2000. My BC board is a 195cm Voile split swallowtail. I love it for the decreased weight you need to put on your back foot, but it does suck when you need to take a "break" in the trees, and sometimes need to go backwards a bit to get out.


----------

